# 1966 Varsity



## Tim s (Jun 18, 2020)

I just bought this from a friend this morning who is also into bikes. It was a two person one bike swap at Trexlertown which is close enough to a central area for us both. The bike only needs a little more detailing to get closer to pristine condition. Tim


----------



## schwinnlax (Jun 18, 2020)

Yes, that's a really nice one.  Those headbadges seemed to have easily faded.  That's how you usually see them, but yours is pristine!


----------



## Tim s (Jun 18, 2020)

Thanks, this bike was not used much and must have been stored inside all these years. Tim


----------



## Goldenrod (Jun 18, 2020)

Gold is a great color.


----------



## HARPO (Jun 19, 2020)

*WOW!!!! That's beautiful, Tim!  *LOVE the copper color, especially in this condition. It appears to have hardly been used and cared for all its life. That's a keeper for sure!


----------



## Tim s (Jun 23, 2020)

Here she is all cleaned up, I love the coppertone color especially in the sunshine. Tim


----------



## rollfaster (Jun 23, 2020)

Beautiful bike Tim!! Love Coppertone and chrome in the bright sunshine.


----------



## kostnerave (Jun 23, 2020)

Hi Tim,
 The detail job really brought the beauty out! I agree that coppertone paint comes alive in the sun. I'm curious about the top tube decal. What does it say?
 Thank you, Mike


----------



## Sven (Jun 23, 2020)

You can't go wrong with coppertone. Beautiful job with clean up.
 Nice you have both "Sprint"  front and rear derailleurs.


----------



## Tim s (Jun 24, 2020)

kostnerave said:


> Hi Tim,
> The detail job really brought the beauty out! I agree that coppertone paint comes alive in the sun. I'm curious about the top tube decal. What does it say?
> Thank you, Mike



The decal says TPA, travelers protective assn, bicycle safety league. Tim


----------



## schwinnlax (Jun 26, 2020)

Yes, I think Coppertone is one of the (if not THE) quintessential Schwinn colors.  I don't think I've seen that color on any other manufacturer's bikes.


----------



## HARPO (Jun 26, 2020)

Tim s said:


> Here she is all cleaned up, I love the coppertone color especially in the sunshine. Tim
> 
> View attachment 1216731
> 
> ...




An incredible detailing job! And I doubt if there's another one out there that can possibly look this good.


----------



## Tim s (Jun 26, 2020)

A couple more pics. Tim


----------



## GTs58 (Jun 26, 2020)

schwinnlax said:


> Yes, I think Coppertone is one of the (if not THE) quintessential Schwinn colors.  I don't think I've seen that color on any other manufacturer's bikes.




A good friend of mine gave me his two bikes that he purchased in the early 70's? and one was a JC Penny Murray 10 speed painted in Coppertone. Murray did have a color that was pretty much identical.


----------

